# 17 remington



## rob t (Mar 22, 2008)

I was given a 17 remington that belonged to my grandpa. I don't much about this caliber. I hunt in a mix of woods and farm country, is this gun big enough to kill coyotes?


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

rob,

Do not hesitate using the .17 centerfire for coyotes. I have nothing but good things to say about the .17, and have shot many coyotes with it over a span of several years. I, like most other predator hunters, have acquired several other rifles/calibers throughout the years, but I have to say that the .17 is still my favorite.

Best of luck with your .17
:beer:


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Rob: Some say it's too small while others say it's the best. A saw-off might be as Bearhunter suggests, the difference is the bullet, plus being a good shot.

Kdog: So you're still kicking. Good. (Sent you a PM while ago and didn't hear from you so I thought all sort of bad things may have happened to you). If you've been following a couple of my last posts, I picked up a .17 in BDL. Spent the morning at the relative of a relative's place and got the .17 RCBS dies, brass, a couple boxes of .17 factories, and a bunch of reloads. The reloads appear to be 20-grain VMaxes and 25-grain Hornady HPs. As for the powder, I think the VMaxes were loaded in 24.5 grains of R-15. Don't have a clue about the HPs.

Anyway, to shorten this story, I took the BDL that I bought for the wife  a couple days ago (and which still hasn't a scope on it) out this afternoon just to put a few rounds through it to see how it worked. It's the first time I've ever shot a .17 centerfire. Wow, next to nothing for recoil. And it didn't sound much louder than a big 'pop'. Can't wait to get it to the range once I got some glass on it and start playing with loads.

The PDs are gonna catch hell in June. As for the yotes, I can't say at this point that I'd set the .204 or .223 aside but when I hear guys like you and my neighbor down the road saying it works so well, then anything can happen (although I look forward to us getting beaten up, again. Makes life interesting  plus a whole lot of fun).

In the meantime, how about giving Rob and I some info about the loads you've been successful in using. :sniper: Saskcoyote


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Rob,

Here is some .17 load information that may help you (and Sask.) save some time. First of all, I am only able to shoot up to 25 gr bullets in my .17, because it will not stabilize the longer/heavier bullets - such as the 30 grainers. It is really critical to know the twist rate of your barrel. If it is a 1973 or newer BDL, it will be a 1 in 9 twist, and will stabilize up to 30 gr bullets. If it is a 1 in 10 twist, it will not stabilize the 30 gr bullets.

Back when attempting to stabilize the 30 gr bullets in my .17 I tried Varget powder, and loaded the them with 23.4 gr. This load appeared to be the max in my rifle. I think they were flying at about 3750 fps, but again they would not stabilize/group well. As for the 25 gr bullets, I shoot the Berger brand, and have always been very happy with accuracy and terminal performance. My favorite load is 24.5 gr of Varget. I have also loaded Benchmark powder using 23.3 gr with great results as well. Both of these loads push a 25 gr bullet between 3950 and 4050 fps.

This year I intend to rebarrel my .17 with a 1 in 9 twist barrel, as I want to be able to shoot the 30 gr Gold Woodchuck Den bullets. These bullets have a BC of .270, and at .17 speeds, offer great ballistics for coyote hunting. If you guys find that you have a 1 in 9 twist, you should really get ahold of the 30 gr Golds, and give them a try. Sask., any 25 grainer you can find will work great for your road trip to Montana, but I would be happy to get some Berger or Woodchuck Den bullets to you if you want to try them. BTW, I PM'd you yesterday before posting - I hope you got it.

KD


----------



## rob t (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks for the info!


----------



## phutch30 (Nov 18, 2010)

Rob T- the .17 rem is a great coyote round if used within its limitations, its not a 220 swift and no one will tell you it is. But I think its a great 300 yard fur round. Actually Ive taken yotes out past that, but its usually a moot point as 99% of my yotes are taken at less than 200.

Kdog- thats the same load I use in my CZ .17 rem. Im shooting 24.5grs varget, BR primers and a 25gr berger match in a 24" barrel, getting pretty consistant velocities between 3990-4000. Very accurate load also.

I played around this winter with some 27gr golds running about 3900fps (max load) Accuracy was decent, consistantly under an inch (3/4 ave). I didnt play around much for accuracy as I wanted to see fur performance before spending too much time working up a pet load. In the end I wasnt very happy with thier performance. I didnt lose any yotes and never had one go more than maybe 50 feet, but with one exception every bullet exited, some pretty badly. So I went back to the 25gr bergers. I had high hopes for the 27 golds, with the bit of extra weight and very high BC it was pretty impressive when run through the ballistic calulator. They were very accurate out to 350yards holding sub MOA with an impressive lack of drop compared to my normal bergers. But in the end its what works best in the field and since Im a fur hunter and dont like sewing all that much they wernt for me.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

As people have said, if you reload and shoot non ballistic tip ammunition, and get the velocity up around 4000 fps, you will be happy especially if saving fur. I have had great results with 25 Gr Match HPs from Berger and also hear great results from 30 grain Match bullets. I have heard horror and experienced issues with VMax ammo in both the .17 and .204. Actually I have heard issues with anything less than a .243 with ballistic tips. I am sure many people will say their Vmax bullets kill coyotes consistently in high velocity, small calibers but I have seen too many splashes to say they are great coyote loads. Don't use Prairie Dog loads out of the .17 for coyotes and all should be good.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

kirsch said:


> As people have said, if you reload and shoot non ballistic tip ammunition, and get the velocity up around 4000 fps, you will be happy especially if saving fur. I have had great results with 25 Gr Match HPs from Berger and also hear great results from 30 grain Match bullets. I have heard horror and experienced issues with VMax ammo in both the .17 and .204. Actually I have heard issues with anything less than a .243 with ballistic tips. I am sure many people will say their Vmax bullets kill coyotes consistently in high velocity, small calibers but I have seen too many splashes to say they are great coyote loads. Don't use Prairie Dog loads out of the .17 for coyotes and all should be good.


Vmaxs are a vamint bullet, not a coyote bullet. Just take a look at a vmax cross section compared to another ballistic tip, like a Nosler. Not even in the same class. The Nosler acts more like a hollow point than a "ballistic tip", heavier jacket, heavier base to penetrate more. The vmaxs have paper thin jackets and no base. A bullet meant to vaporize p-dogs is probably only going to cause you headaches on coyotes.

Vmax









Nosler









The thicker jacket towards the base of the Nosler, and the solid base of the Nosler really makes it shine on Coyotes over a like weight Vmax.

As for the .17 Rem and coyotes, it'll kill them, but it certainly wouldnt be my first, or even third choice. Any bit of breeze and those little guys get sent all over the place. Probably the best fox caliber ever though.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

agree on the comparison BBJ. however, i have a .17-.204 being built right now and from what little data out there, it (should) be a coyote slayin s.o.b.  . there are some custom bullets being made in that caliber that are a worlds difference from the prairie dog bullets of old :wink: b.c. of .270 at (hopefully 4100 with a 30 grainer) soon to find out .


----------



## phutch30 (Nov 18, 2010)

BBJ- where are you getting your wind info? Within 300 yards wind isnt an issue anymore than if you were using .223 etc.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

phutch30 said:


> BBJ- where are you getting your wind info? Within 300 yards wind isnt an issue anymore than if you were using .223 etc.


Correct. But a .223 with any of the common .22 cal "varmint" weight bullets of 50-55ish grains is still a dog in the wind too.

Depending on what your shooting (bullet weight, speed, etc etc etc) your looking at 12-15% or more wind drift with a .17 Rem at 200-300 yards than with say a .22-250 and 15 mph wind at 300 yards even with a .22-250 is the beginning of an issue!

Go out and produce eight hits out of ten in a 4" circle (semi-precision, not minute of coyote, id say precise "sub MOA at all ranges" but dont want to make it to difficult :wink: , 4" will kill) at unmarked yardages between 200 and 300 yards with varying winds of 12-17 mph or higher and NO wind tools, just estimating on the fly like you would in the field. Ive shot a bunch of .17 Rem (not some necked down larger case with a .172 bullet stuffed in it, my original post said .17 Rem), its not an easy thing to do. Its doable, but you better be on an intimacy level with your rifle that rivals that of most men and their wives, and you better be darn good at making wind calls.

Under 10 mph, cakewalk, the things a little laser, but winds <10 mph in the upper plains is a rare occasion indeed.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Not this crap again...


xdeano


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Yo, xdeano: Think of the upside. At least it's not: "Is a .17 rimfire big enough for coyotes". :rollin:

Personally, I'm just waiting for the .204 debate to start. :beer: Saskcoyote


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Good point. I have a 22LR that can shoot the eyes out of coyotes at 400yds, While they're running away... :rollin:

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

xdeano said:


> Good point. I have a 22LR that can shoot the eyes out of coyotes at 400yds, While they're running away... :rollin:
> 
> xdeano


Ya but you cheat. You and Elliot hop on your bike and fly around in front of him to cut him off.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah, the bikes out of order... waiting on a new basket. 
 
xdeano


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh yeh,here we go again.  
I love the 17 but I like a little 'more' for most coyotes.I'm anxious to see how Bearhunters new rifle performs with the 30 gr pellets.If you are into 17s,CoyoteGods.com is the place to visit.Bad mouth a 17 there and you'll be gone. :lol:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I use a 17's smaller than the Rem and do fine as long as I use the berger 25 gr. match target. Find the right bullet and you will kill the heck out of coyotes with a 17 centerfire round. 
I hear that basket on xdeano's bike gave out from carrying too many 204 bullets!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah I was rounding up all the 20 cal rounds that I could to drop them by the scrap yard, you know that copper is going for good prices. Basket fell off, had to wire it back on. 

xdeano


----------

